# حلقة بحث:نظام التعيين الاحداثي العالمي gps



## raffi+nidal (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تحوي حلقة البحث مقدمة عن نظام ال GPS ثم لمحة عن تاريخ النظام وأنواعه 
و كيفية عمله وصولا الى تطبيقاته في يومنا الحاضر........

إشراف الدكتور المهندس:محمد نجيب صلاحو

إعداد الطلاب:رافي أوهانيس & نضال اسكيف

التحميل.................

http://www.4shared.com/file/Fn85anuj/___.htm


----------

